# ***Week 2 of the AWE Tuning sale is in full effect!!***



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

Welcome to the Winter, 2007 addition of the A.W.E. Tuning Holiday Sale.

On behalf of the staff, I want to extend a big THANK YOU to those that have supported us over the last year. We have once again grown, and we hope 2008 will be even bigger.

As our way of saying thank you, we are discounting products, offering special incentives, and having a raffle!

Below are some of the goodies you can enter to win.

Speed Demon Bundle: This has a $988+ value and consists of a GARMIN NUVI 360 portable GPS navigation unit for your car, and the king of all radar detectors, the VALENTINE ONE. This bundle is geared to get you where you are going FAST! 

DUNLOP SPORT MAXX Maximum Performance Tire set: Dunlop's Sport Maxx tires get rave reviews from enthusiasts, and we're giving away a free set to one lucky driver. 
Every phone, in store, mail in, or online order qualifies for a chance to win. For rules and regulations of the giveaway, see our site. No purchase necessary to enter.

And as a bonus, we are offering a free Limited Edition Forza2 Silverbullet S4 T-shirt for every order over $500 and a set of our aluminum pedal covers with Forza2 Silverbullet S4 T-shirt for every order over $2000. 

And besides the products that are on sale until December 25th, we have three Weekly Special Sales to keep your interest and to extend to you big savings. Please also ask about our new interest free financing offer!

*Weekly Special Sale #2 is on select best selling A.W.E. Tuning award winning exhausts. There are way too many to list them all so please see the site for more details! *
Next weeks specials will be huge, so stay tuned! 

See the link below for our specials and call me for more Holiday Sale information. Anyone who calls in their order before 2:00 Eastern get shipped the same day!.
Call Now 888-565-2257










Check out our site for more Holiday Sale information http://awe-tuning.com/pages/ho...x.cfm


----------

